# help me choose a dist pedal



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

i know a few distortion pedal threads have been posted but i guess this is a poll question..

i;ve been looking while waiting for my guitar to arrive and i think i have narrowed it down to a few distortion pedals..

FAB metal --> cheapest one
Maxon SD-9
Pro Co Rat
Boss DS-1

so which one? i know it comes down to personal preference .. and i do not have a set up yet.. i am probably only going to need a distortion, delay and chorus for now...

the type of stuff i like to play isn't heavy metal but here are some of the sounds i want to achieve

Sample one
Sample two
sample three

thanks :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

I carried an Ibanez SD-9 on my board for years. It was a great stand in for the red channel on my Mesa Single Recitifier. It did not do low gain very well. But compressed high gain: no problem. Have you looked at any of the Barber units? I had the Small Fry Burn Unit and it was a very flexible little pedal. It had a 'dynamic' knob that let you dial in more or less compression -- an incredibly useful feature. They can be found used for ~$100. And if you're a Dream Theater fan you might want to try and track down a Mesa V-Twin pedal: there are nice Mark IV tones to be had in there.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Try a Keeley DS-1. Way better than the standard DS-1. I just sold my keeley but I have another (modded to the exact specs). Another thing you could do is buy a used DS-1 and mod it yourself. They sound like a marshall in a box. Good luck. Distortion becomes an obsession - watch out!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Try a Keeley DS-1. Way better than the standard DS-1. I just sold my keeley but I have another (modded to the exact specs). Another thing you could do is buy a used DS-1 and mod it yourself. They sound like a marshall in a box. Good luck. Distortion becomes an obsession - watch out!!


Anything Keeley modded is amazing, hah. Check out the Keeley MT-2 as well.


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

are these Keeley modified pedals sold in stores??

or can u only buy them on his site?

do not feel like paying $30 shipping plus duty fees ; <


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Never seen one in a store, but check eBay (location in Canada obviously), you can usually find 'em on there.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's what I use: GoudieFX 808+. And Russel is a Canadian builder and manufacturer so your supporting the economy too as well as getting a fantastic pedal - checkout the reveiws on Harmony-Central.



http://www.goudiefx.com/808p.php


----------



## GuitarmanBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

knowledge_6 said:


> are these Keeley modified pedals sold in stores??
> 
> or can u only buy them on his site?
> 
> do not feel like paying $30 shipping plus duty fees ; <



I don't think they're sold in stores & I understand you not wanting to pay duty etc.
It's a great little pedal & I have one that I might be willing to part with.
I'll think about it.
The MIAudio Crunchbox is also a great little distortion pedal!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> are these Keeley modified pedals sold in stores?


The 12th Fret is a Keeley dealer and carries a selection of his pedals. Their stock is never consistent. I'd call first to see if they have the pedals you want to try.


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

iaresee said:


> The 12th Fret is a Keeley dealer and carries a selection of his pedals. Their stock is never consistent. I'd call first to see if they have the pedals you want to try.


thanks that;s not too far actually

hmm yah i just called them.. $170 brand new

worth it? or are there other pedals out there?

dammit soo many choices..


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> thanks that;s not too far actually
> 
> hmm yah i just called them.. $170 brand new


There's a Keeley DS-1 on Toronto's CL right now: http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/397870113.html -- $110. Indeed there's a bunch of Keeley modded stuff up for sale there.

Keep you eyes open and they can be had for less.



> worth it?


Worth is so subjective. Especially when it comes to modded pedals. You'll have to use your own ears on this one.



> or are there other pedals out there?


You got a bunch pointed out to you. I'd say the last two videos you posted have you looking for a Mesa MkIV tone ala Petrucci, not a Marshall tone. Try and find a V-Twin pedal and try that.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I guess that goes to show how "great" his pedals are eh? I say that because sure Steve Vai may use one for some parts but he also uses a Carvin legacy head with 5 preamp tubes ... from what I have heard of clips, I kind of dug the maxon overdrive. Nice and full and didn't sound brittle to me. That Dan electro needs to push an amp I think.. gets fuzzy when maxxed. You could look at digitech's 50$ or so Hot head which is all analog too. (don't confuse with their other red pedal which is digital)


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*mmm???*

Well first I'd like to suggest not to buy anything immediatley. Besides the way you play, the guitar and its set up, most tone will depend on the amplifier and speaker set up you are going to use. The volume and settings on the amp will make a huge difference.
A lot depends on what you want to do. Maybe an overdrive will do for what you want to "hear".

My suggestion is getting everything set up the way you will usually prefer and trying out a few pedals before you commit the $$.
Rent if you can, a week is probably a couple bucks.
At least that way you will get something you really like and will use frequently.
Distortion is cheap and should be. I saw one in a magizine just the other day which was selling for 400 plus!!!!Yikes!

I dont wish to take anything away fromtyhe gear industry but I think a lot of the gear hype is driven by the mu$ician$.

As a matter of interest Occasionally I use a fairly new Carl Martin which I picked up in a pawn shop for 40 bucks(still too much).
But then again I have 2 nice amps, 1 with a master volume, and 3 speaker cabs to play with.
Have Fun 
Just another soupbone.


----------



## GuitarmanBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

Been playing since the 60's & started with a Big Muff as my 1st dirt pedal & went thru the usual rats etc. and owned some pretty cheap & crappy pedals (& they sounded cheap & crappy) since I couldn't afford anything better.
Now I can & my pedalboard is worth more than my main guitar & I absolutely love my tone.
I have a Lovepedal Eternity & COT50 as well as a Paul Cochrane Timmy to overdrive my JCM800 & I know I'd never get the tone I have with a stock DS1 or digitech OD so I believe you usually get what you pay for (altho' I have heard people say the Bad Monkey is a decent pedal for the price)

All that said, people say a lot of tone comes from the hands & I agree with that.
A crappy guitarist will sound crappy no matter how good his tone is.
Good gear in the hands of a good player however......:food-smiley-004:


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet thanks for the input guys.. lots of good stuff ; >

i have a marshall amp that i play out of at church.. forget the model.. but it;s a lower end model.. hmm the renting idea is a good one cause then i can actually test them out with all the volume settings and through the amp i use.. then i do not have to sit in the store at low volume or headphones.. 

i think i am gonna go with the keeley but find a used one.. someone offered me one so i shall try that one out ; > 

i found the Crunch Box to be nice as well.. 

geez its hard finding one pedal i can;t imagine how long it'll take to find right combinations!

oh one sound i really enjoyed when i was listening to youtube clips for the keeley DS-1 was this guy that used a boss Compression Sustain C-3 with his DS-1.. it sounded like he was in a live hall... that was pretty cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> oh one sound i really enjoyed when i was listening to youtube clips for the keeley DS-1 was this guy that used a boss Compression Sustain C-3 with his DS-1.. it sounded like he was in a live hall... that was pretty cool


I'm a huge believer in running a compressor after a cranked OD pedal. It really helps nail the long, singing, endless sustain into beautiful feedback lead tone.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://visualsound.net/Pedal_jh.htm

check out the demos here:

http://visualsound.net/mp3.htm

The video at the end of that page is awesome...the pedal sounds great man...before looking into a modded DS1, I would check this out most definately.
With both pedals engaged, you have sustain for days. Amazing.



> i have a marshall amp that i play out of at church


Plus, VisualSound is owned by a Christian haha so that might be an incentive to buy their products.


----------



## GuitarmanBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think he wants to spend $186.95 US plus shipping plus duty off the site tho' & they're not real cheap in the stores here either. 
If money was no problem, BJF Emerald Green Distortion Machine is a fantastic pedal!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

GuitarmanBlue said:


> I don't think he wants to spend $186.95 US plus shipping plus duty off the site tho' & they're not real cheap in the stores here either.
> If money was no problem, BJF Emerald Green Distortion Machine is a fantastic pedal!


He said the word "Keeley" -- you're not talking cheap pedals if you say the word "Keeley". And like Keeley's they can be had used for much less than $180 USD. :smile:


----------



## GuitarmanBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> He said the word "Keeley" -- you're not talking cheap pedals if you say the word "Keeley". And like Keeley's they can be had used for much less than $180 USD. :smile:




You're right. There's one on E-bay right now for $105 US BIN plus shipping & duty which isn't bad I suppose. 
There's also a Keeley DS1 with seeing eye mod for $122 US BIN.

I was thinking of selling my Keeley for about $100 including shipping.

My friend has a Jeckle & Hyde. I like the Keeley better.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are about 4 different Keeley modded DS-1s on toronto craigslist right at this time. $110-120.


----------

